# Favorite waterfowl jackets



## andyparm (Jan 8, 2013)

Guys,

Looking into purchasing a new jacket (old one is just about had it) and wanted to get some feedback on what y'all have and what you like best.

Looking for maybe a little higher end this time. I'd really like a Columbia jacket. My dad has had his for over twenty years and it is still like new. 

My old redhead 4-in-1 is about 7-8 years old and just not quite the same as it used to be.

Does anyone have the Browning dirty bird or Columbia's new Wader wigeon jacket? 

I am a huge fan of the removable liner because of its versatility but am open to anything at this point. Let me know what y'all think


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 8, 2013)

I got the game winner one from academy. Its just as warm as my old drake one. We will see how it holds up. It is waaaay cheaper than those others.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 8, 2013)

Drake. I love my two only thing is they dont have hoods on some


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 8, 2013)

jabrooks07 said:


> I got the game winner one from academy. Its just as warm as my old drake one. We will see how it holds up. It is waaaay cheaper than those others.



I'm in the market too and a buddy has one of these game winners and is on it's 5th year going strong. Will definitely be my next purchase.  I hunt in a fleece winchester jacket now so it's got to beat that.  Being a newb I'll hunt in just about anything camo!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 8, 2013)

Filson wool sweater.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 8, 2013)

Cabelas


----------



## wray912 (Jan 8, 2013)

I like my redhead canvasback 4 in 1 could be the only thing made by redhead ive actually liked my only issue with it is the insulation isnt distributed between the outer jacket and the liner...the outer is more like a breathable rain jacket that will keep you warm but the inner liner is very thick and has to be pretty cold to use it...its nice to have for those rare low to mid 20 mornins or when we head west but the outer with a sweat shirt is perfect for around here...just my 2 pennys


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've 5 Drake parkas/jackets.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 8, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I'm in the market too and a buddy has one of these game winners and is on it's 5th year going strong. Will definitely be my next purchase.  I hunt in a fleece winchester jacket now so it's got to beat that.  Being a newb I'll hunt in just about anything camo!



Yea the zipper on my Drake jacket ripped where the liner zips in. Had it for a long time, but didnt have the funds to buy another one. Went with the 99.99 Academy special...


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 8, 2013)

don't by a drake jacket or everyone will call you a poser or weekend warrior and say that you watch too much duck dynasty


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 8, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Filson wool sweater.



we aint all big $ like you though...


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

Drake wader jacket MST


----------



## masonbell1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I got one of those drake mst hoodies and it is the warmest thing ever. I was sweating in 28 degree weather it's also waterproof and windproof


----------



## masonbell1 (Jan 8, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> I've 5 Drake parkas/jackets.



You got me beat I got 3


----------



## sadler2 (Jan 8, 2013)

i like my drake 3in1


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Filson wool sweater.




Those things are nice.




Turkey Trax said:


> we aint all big $ like you though...



Let`s order us a couple. Maybe they`ll give us a discount.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Those things are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm the poorest, well outfitted hunter out there!


----------



## madrabbit (Jan 8, 2013)

I ordered a rut wear pullover which made by drake for 39 bucks. Been a good one but will get hot quick if have to walk. It's not fancy max4 but camo nonetheless.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 8, 2013)

I bought a Columbia quad back in 95 and its been a great jacket. I spray it down every year with water proofer and I have yet to get wet in it and it still looks new.


----------



## Felton (Jan 8, 2013)

Might wanna take a look at herters wader jacket. I like mine its only on its first year though.

The hood on the jacket has double pull cords, which allows me to run full speed in the boat with the hood on. It has 4 pockets in front with some 10 shell holders (I don't use so I can't comment on) in the pockets. One pocket that I use to store my wallet and keys on the inside.

Herters Fowltech


----------



## volguy (Jan 8, 2013)

*coat*

my group wears bass pro's canvasback 4 in 1 which i personally have and love it and cabelas 4 in 1.  2nd season using the canvasback and i hunt strictly out west in some very nasty weather.  it has been flawless in blizzards, torrential downpours and even comfortable in rain in 60 degree temps when you pull the liner out.  it has held up nice trudging in and out of swamps, flooded timber and laying in fields.

my buddy is on his first season of cabelas 4 in 1 coat and he has had very good luck with it this year also.

i have not personally owned one, but have 3 buddies who have not gotten one season out of their Drake coats and have had to send them back.  their quality is not as high as other brands and they do not hold up over years of hard usage.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a Natgear pullover that I would choose before my drake or UA jacket


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 8, 2013)

I use a Drake pullover and a Rivers West jacket similar to the Eider jacket. Can't beat the waterproof and warmth. Drake doesn't even compare IMHO.


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 8, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> Cabelas



X2 the 3 in 1 was on sale the other day for cheap


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I went all topwater and bought one of those 4 N 1 drake jackets and wore it the next day in a downpour and it worked well.  The inner jacket is good to keep you warm but if you pair em up you can get hot real quick. 


When it comes to those filson sweaters you can hit up an Army surplus store for a good surplus sweater for around 50-60 bucks and have a good one versus the cost of the filson shirt. you take one of those sweaters and a McCalister Jac Shirt and man you got a warm combination.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s order us a couple. Maybe they`ll give us a discount.



id love one.  more so even for winter time fly fishing but great duck hunting too.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Jan 8, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> don't by a drake jacket or everyone will call you a poser or weekend warrior and say that you watch too much duck dynasty



duck commanders don't wear drake they wear under armour.. i like drake cause they are some comfortable jackets for me.. just my opinion.. kinda wanna try the new muddy water jacket..


----------



## Fat Albert (Jan 8, 2013)

Natgear pullover... Warmest thing for the size I've tried... even when it's wet! Dang! I hate it when I step in those stump holes!


----------



## nrohrbach (Jan 8, 2013)

Have tried and own several brands mentioned here and more, hands down favorite is my Onyx wading jacket.


----------



## tpecho (Jan 9, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Filson wool sweater.



Love your swag. Why did you change your avatar?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 9, 2013)

tpecho said:


> Love your swag. Why did you change your avatar?



Because I like to party


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 9, 2013)

With as warm as its been these last few days, just wear a camo tee or tank top. 

In all seriousness though I like my drake jacket a lot. It's thin enough to be able to comfortably shoot in and it's literally not possible to be cold in it. Only thing I don't like about it is I think the camo is a little too bright/yellow for most places so I have a darker rain jacket I usually wear over top. But with how warm it's been this season, that's all I've used on most hunts.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 9, 2013)

Drake Equader MST in Bottomland!! I've hunted frozen rice fields with nothing but an UA Coldgear shirt and the Drake pullover and never got cold!


----------



## Duckdiver (Jan 9, 2013)

What's worked best for me in the friged river swamps of SE GA I hunt is...army surplus! I go with long handle top and bottom, then suit up in the reliable woodland camo, not that fancy urban pattern. Put on a hooded sweat shirt, slip on my army surplus jacket with the nice big cargo pockets, and fill them bad boys up with shells! Sounds crazy but it's true. And I ain't got to worry bout them teeny boppers tryin ta look like me!


----------



## andyparm (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to look and try some on this weekend. With all the hate towards DRAKE on this forum, I'm thinking I may just go with that. I guess if people see me with my Drake jacket on they won't follow me to my hole cuz I clearly have no clue...

I like those Natgear jackets too. May try to find one to try on. Any retailers in Georgia??

Thanks for all the info guys. Only a few weeks left in the season and it'll be time to start reloading for November! Looks like I may be moving back to Louisiana so as long as the marsh doesn't get smoked by another hurricane I should be golden!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2013)

Columbia was here before Drake. I have all of them and they all work. I like my Drake and my Final approach.


----------



## Blue Petes (Jan 10, 2013)

What i wouldnt give for herters to come back! Have a handful of there jackets pants/bibs. Got columbia to and they hold up very well


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 11, 2013)

Herters and Cabelas jackets. Both you can get from Cabelas


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 11, 2013)

I got the heavyweight Academy Sports' .  I only find it necessary in the really nasty weather though, and it is a bulky - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.  Best thing that works for me is layering fleece with an under armor hoodie.  That, tucked into waders is about all ya need in GA!  Most important rule is ABSOLUTELY NO COTTON!!!  Syntetic fibers and Wool will keep you warm even if they're wet.  The number one mistake I see hunters make is wearing cotton; sweat, rain, picking up dekes etc.  That stuff will freeze you.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Jan 11, 2013)

I love my Drake jacket... But have hunted in plenty of jackets that all got the job done for alot cheaper!


----------

